# Solved: Half Life 2



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

Getting this when it tries to load the next level...

---------------------------
Engine Error
---------------------------
Mod_NumForName: models/props_wasteland/wood_fence01c.mdl not found and models/error.mdl couldn't be loaded
---------------------------
OK 
---------------------------
---------------------------
HALF-LIFE 2: hl2.exe - Application Error
---------------------------
The instruction at "0x241f94f7" referenced memory at "0x01070cc0". The memory could not be "read".


Click on OK to terminate the program
---------------------------
OK 
---------------------------

Very irritating.


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Check the memory with memtest. I recall getting the memory read error when I had my system overclocked too far. Clocked it back a little and it hasn't happened since.


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

also refer to this support topic straight from steam for help.


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

Nevermind, restarting my computer fixed it  .


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

that error can be random and appear at any time. hopefully though it is fixed, but count on it reappearing sometime.


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

So it randomly decides it can't find a file, then throws in a memory error for fun aswell, brilliant. I'm glad my friend payed £15 towards it  .

Not that I wish his money goes to waste or anything, but I get the same kind of errors playing CS: Source aswell. Loading a new map, sometimes it just thinks a file it's looking for doesn't exist, then I'll get a memory error. Oh well.


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

Completed the game this morning, very pleasing game .


----------



## Senryi (May 27, 2005)

I have the same problem!!! I can't get it to work and when I do get the game up and running it only lasts like two minutes before the error message come up! I have: 
Intel 2.4Ghz, 
2x 512MD DDR RAM, 
ATI X800 XL 256MB. I have just recently installed the ATI card and RAM. I have also run the memtest and errors have come up, but i don't know how to fix them! Can any one give me a solution that does not involve getting new hardware for my PC?


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

you can't really 'fix' memory errors. Couple of things come to mind. Check with each stick installed individually. It may be one stick is good and the other is bad. OR in some cases a slight bump in voltage can clear em up. Lastly the modules may not be compatible with your particular motherboard chipset(the seems to be a common problem with the latest intel chipsets).


----------



## Senryi (May 27, 2005)

I have also heard of "clocking down" and "overclocking" and in a previous post said they did that then it worked fine. How do i do this?

Also the RAM i am using is from Viking and is brand new. And there could still be some thing wrong with it?


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Most definitely. It's common to get a bad stick of ram(even expensive ram). Check with your motherboard manufacturer and make sure it's on the compatibility list(if one is posted). Check the forums too and see what people are having luck with.

Overclocking would likely make it worse. If anything you would need to downclock it. This is done in the bios. Check your motherboard manual on which settings to tweak.


----------



## Senryi (May 27, 2005)

Thr problem is i didn't make my PC. i bought it from Dell and I have had it for a long while and desided to get new parts for it. Its one of the 4800 series. If i have no other choice i will just buy a new case and mother board. Any good mother boards aout there that are relativly cheap?


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

read through this first (clicky)


----------



## Senryi (May 27, 2005)

I have done all of that up to step 14. Where do i put that in? In the Half-Life 2 application? or some where on my comp?


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

that goes in the launch properties:

right click your steam icon in the tray and go to play games. right click on half life 2, and click properties. theres a button that says Launch Properties. enter that in there.


----------



## Senryi (May 27, 2005)

The error still comes up! I don't really want to take away any of my RAM and it is only showing this error in Half-Life 2 and i have already beaten the game with low graphics. Would it be better if i got new RAM from Dell and put the RAM i have now in a different computer? The RAM i will get is made for my system (Its a 4600 series not a 4800 series). Dell has a "Parts for your Dell" which allows you to buy new parts made for your system. Do you think that would solve the problem?


----------

